# Jobs within the industry



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi all

Have it ever been considered to have on here a section for roles available within the coffee trade?

Im a engineer and thinking about relocation towards Somerset or North Devon and would be good to see about vacancies - save ringing around and visiting all potentials.

Any suggestions appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

Just spotted this, if you end up in Devon talk to Sanremo, they're based there and I can vouch for the machines.


----------

